# J & R FLYER  W/ Springer front end  Year ???



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

Picked up 3 complete bikes today.
Green J & R Flyer
Blue  JC Higgins
Red ???
Can anyone help me date these bikes ?
I've Been searching for hours and getting nowhere.
Just joined this site, Best source of info on the interweb !!!
I'm hoping Adamtinkerer will give me his $.02 .
Thanks.


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

Model number is  85745330.
Does that mean its a 1957 ??
Sorry about all the pics, Still trying to figure this computer thing out.


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

I was referring to the Blue jc higgins For the model #.
Stamped on BB


----------



## stezell (Dec 30, 2018)

I definitely want to say the green bike is an Elgin with a Monark fork. Welcome to the group. 

Sean


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2018)

I think the green bike is a Monark. Elgin was a Sears brand but not a bike maker. Be good to see the chainring side of the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks for the info..
Taking pics of chain side now.


----------



## stezell (Dec 30, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I think the green bike is a Monark. Elgin was a Sears brand but not a bike maker. Be good to see the chainring side of the bike. V/r Shawn



So it would be Monark with an Elgin brand tank or is that a Monark tank?

V/r
Sean


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

The paint under the rattle can green is the same, on the forks as is the entire bike. Original  paint is Maroon.
If someone swapped the front end, how is the paint exact? I will look for pics of the of the Monark fork. Thanks for the info.
Do you think the badge is original ??
Is Elgin made by J&R ??
Any guess on the year ??
Thanks for responding.
Vince


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2018)

This is a Monark built bike. Probably a '40 model.  Badge is original. Monark, Murray, and Westfield all built Elgin (Sears) bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

Not trying to be rude ,
I am totally Ignorant.
I dont know what a Monark tank is.
Hoping you guys can edicutate me ?
Thanks again for your time


----------



## stezell (Dec 30, 2018)

So Shawn who manufactured all of the tanks?

V/r
Sean


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

Tubes, Tires, Grips and Grease and ride it ??
Sell as is ??
Full resto. ???
Whats it worth ??


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Sean was referring to the part identified here. This bike is all Monark about a 1940. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Full resto on any of these is out of the question because none of them are very valuable. If your intent is to flip then don't spend a dime or time because it will be wasted. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

Tubes, Tires And Grease It Is !!!
Shawn, Thank You So Much For All The Info.
You saved me weeks of uncertainty !
Still have ??? on other bikes... Dont let this  thread die.
Thanks again to everyone who responded!
V.


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

Freqman1 Thank you .
Sorry ... I Thanked you about an hour ago, but never hit Post Reply.
I Owe You One.


----------



## Dweezil002 (Dec 30, 2018)

No offence  Shawn,
Post was supposed to go to both of you.


----------



## Dweezil002 (Jan 1, 2019)

What do you guys think these bikes are worth ??


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2019)

I own two J & R Flyers, one is a mid '30s Shelby built, and the other is an early postwar, Monark built, with blackout hubs. I've only seen a couple others with this badge! I found out J & R was an auto parts chain out of Ohio. The tank & frame design are similar to Murray built Elgins, but not identical! The JC looks to be CBC/Ross built, mid to late '50s. The red bike is Murray built, probably mid '60s. Green bike is worth about $150, the others $50 each at best.


----------



## Dweezil002 (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks...
I got them all road ready.
One question...
Is this the original seat post?
How does it tighten ? Clamp ?
Guess that was 3 questions.
Thanks for the response.
V.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 6, 2019)

The seat and inner post look like tricycle parts.
“MONARK” was a bicycle manufacturer and wholesaler (as well as a bike retailer).
Earlier they were into automobile batteries.
All of the items that are original to the bike could be said to be “MONARK” parts and accessories; the springer is most recognizable.  The paisley chain ring is also recognizable, (but similar to another).


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 12, 2019)

Wow, that's odd! Looks like a typical seat post bolted on with the rear rack and a clamp. I'm not sure what's the deal with that super skinny part on the seat! Maybe some backyard mechanic work!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

It's missing the through bolt & wedge. Tightens up like a stem, a characteristic of most Monarks.


----------



## Dweezil002 (Jan 12, 2019)

Frame takes a 3/4in seat post.. and the one thats on there fits perfect. .All my other posts measure in at 5/8ths / 11/16ths and they are too small.
If it is stock... Do you have any pics of through bolt and wedge ??
I understand the concept , but it  doesnt seem like what i have.
Thanks for the info !!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 13, 2019)

13/16" (0.81" or 20.6mm) seat posts are common; some transition to a reduced 5/8" for seats with clamps that are 5/8". 
7/8, 3/4, 29/32, 5/8, 1" are also common.
If 1/16" tubing is used with a 5/8" outside diameter post, a 1/2" inside diameter might result. 
One might find and fit a 1/2" bar into a 13/16" post reduced to 5/8" at top, in a telescoping manner. 
Fairly small cycles might use small (1/2") solid bar seat posts.  Larger bikes use stronger hardware.


----------



## Dope54 (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice monark !


----------



## Dweezil002 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks Dope...
Found these in the tank .
70+ years old , and not leaking.
They dont make em like they used to.


----------

